# Identify?



## derek78 (Feb 25, 2012)

These weeds keep growing back fast. I pull them and with a week or two they are just as big. They have thick wicked root too which sometimes seems to spread a couple feet. I cant seem to controll them in this one corner. Sorry i didnt know where else to put this thread.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Does it weep a white milky sap when it breaks? and if you let it get bigger does it get tall with little yellow fluffy flowers on top? 
It could be possibly Wild Lettuce. but there are many other things that do look like that when small.


----------

